# Virgin Media only workaround to remove PIN Request from Sky Movie Channels



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

This is a repost from the Cableforum site currently tested on the 

Samsung STB ex NTL Region by me and Pace 4010 ex NTL (by the original poster)

press the red button or even enter the PIN.

1) Go into the 'Locked Channels' section of the 'Settings' Menu. 
you will need the PIN for this bit so the kiddies shouldn't be able to do it.
2) Move down to the movie channels and lock the channel and then unlock it again.
3) Do this for each of the required channels. (basically all sky movies)

You should now be able to switch between the movie channels without a PIN or red button as if they were any other channel. This is how the system should work for us adults that dont have kiddies around.

Note this will remain working for a single day at the moment unless soneone finds a hack

note to moderator can this be made sticky ?


----------



## slimjime17 (Mar 16, 2004)

That works for me, thanks very much.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

That's fantastic - thanks for (re)posting. I can confirm it also works for me too. Will have to remove the timeswitch and hope daily reboots aren't needed anymore  

Hopefully it will stay this way for a good while.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Tested it with my Pace and it works great.

I also tried it on my V+ box and works the same. Which means not having to input a PIN when playing back recorded films


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Just about to post this. Works great. Ta


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

They are saying in the other forum that it only lasts a day and than they get locked again.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> They are saying in the other forum that it only lasts a day and than they get locked again.


That would explain why I missed a recording


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> That would explain why I missed a recording


I will probably have lost all todays recordings as I think I had a film scheduled


----------



## slimjime17 (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh Well,

Looks like they are correct, just tried it again and the channel is locked.


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

B***er , sorry about this back to the drawing board


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

The Ofcom requirements simply do not cater for Adult-only households (which I believe is wrong). Sadly, they say that the PIN is prompted for every time the channel is tuned to, which is why both Sky and the cable companies have done what they've done. If there was any loophole Ofcom would be on the case pretty quickly - I'm surprised it even lasts a day!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Unfortunately, this now no-longer works  

Stupid bloody OFCOM


----------



## slimjime17 (Mar 16, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Unfortunately, this now no-longer works
> 
> Stupid bloody OFCOM


Yea, hasen't worked for a while.

Maybe if tivo could be configured to send a pin + enter on the channels that require the pin.

Slim


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That was going to be my next question. Anyone? 


```
If channel # = 401 to 412 

and

time <= 9PM 

then 

send "channel no + PIN + [enter]"
```


----------

